# stronglifts: am I doing it right?



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi there

I've been doing a lot of defranco's based training but I feel like changing my routine.

I've been reading about this stronglifts thing and all sounds fantastic but I went for a trial today and felt like I've done nothing....

in the report says to start light, i didn't want to start too light so I went for the 50% of my 5rep max. 1 min maybe less between sets.

i know you're meant to put the weight up every workout, so im looking forward to it but I am having serious doubts if this is for me....

any advice or opinions??


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Not every system works for everyone, you need to find what works for you by experimenting, base the routine on how you feel not what others do. Starting light is a good idea as it gets your body used to the movement before the load increases but you need to concentrate on making sure you are working your muscles and not your ego by using excessive weight, ensuring perfect technique is more important than setting records, keep repping until the muscles are exhausted not when you think they are, push through the pain to find the gains.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i love the 5x5 i used around 80% of 1rm when i started then built up from there so that set 4-5 i was only getting 4 reps and the 5th seemed impossible but when i got the 5th i would increase by the smallest weight 1and 1/2 kg each side every workout , it takes a couple weeks to get used to it and you need to build up to the weight you struggle with before you start to see the benefit , doing this 5x5 i hit 4 new pb`s last night and set 3 new pb`s last week .


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

You dropped the weight down 50% and you wonder why it was so easy?

Always drop the weight down when starting a new routine.

Use this time to revise your form and get someone to double check it.

Either quit now or stick with it, within 3 months you'd have hit 1.5-2x bw on most of the lifts and you can either stick with it or move on to another routine i.e. texas method, mad cow, bb'ing split etc.

Btw theres a good chance on this program you wont be feeling any doms, infact its highly advisable you stop a rep or two before you go to slow on the reps. This wont matter so much now but will as it gets heavier.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll give it a go guys and Im going to up the weight by 10lbs instead of 5. it certainly makes me work with better form and make adjustments.

the thing is that I've never ever done a routine so simple as this so that's what is making me underestimate it but I bet I'll be crying by week 8.

I'll keep you updated guys, I might even start a journal for a change 

thanks for replies boys love ya


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

an update on this one guys...

today I've tried a workout doing wendlers 5/3/1 and felt better on this one so I think I'll start with the 5/3/1 next week.

Military press 3x5 warm up sets and then 3x5 working sets

incline press 5 sets of 20,20,15,15,12

db rows 5 sets of 20,18,15,15,15

tricep extensions 5x15


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Andrew Jacks said:


> push through the pain to find the gains.


Haha this made me laugh


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

so let me get this straight... you did one day of Stronglifts and put the weights really low and thought it wasnt working... so you switched and thought it was much better doing another one for one whole day... wow way to let it start to work... this is becoming so prevalent lately, people not letting anything work as they dont give it time... or put any thought into how to do it...


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> so let me get this straight... you did one day of Stronglifts and put the weights really low and thought it wasnt working... so you switched and thought it was much better doing another one for one whole day... wow way to let it start to work... this is becoming so prevalent lately, people not letting anything work as they dont give it time... or put any thought into how to do it...


you misunderstand me or I didn't explain myself properly

I never said stronglifts doesn't work I just said that I felt better doing the 5/3/1 it's more what Im looking for. I feel good doing it and after doing it so I'll stick to it


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

currently doing stronglifts 5x5 didnt start with the bar which your supposed to but dame im enjoying it, weight aint that high at the moment but form is spot on, major thing about this routine is leave your ego at the door!!


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wendlers 5/3/1 is an advanced program this doesnt mean doing it now will double your results though.

Il give you an example:

Your one rep max on bench press is say *112kg* you do as wendler says and use *90%* of that lift (good advice) which brings you down to about *100kg*.

*First week:*

5 reps for 85% of your 1rm= 85kg

*Third week*

5 reps for 75% = 75kg

Congrates on the fourth week you take a deload and when you start the cycle again you get to add a spanking 2.5kg to your 1 rep maximum bringing you up to 102.5kg only on your 5 rep max for Week One it will be just 2kg. For you to actually physically start pushing 100kg it will take you about 8 MONTHS!

*Stronglifts:*

Your a *novice* NO ONE has a true one rep maximal yet, just attempting a one rep maximum will force the muscles to adapt to it, something an advance guy cant get.

But 100kg is quite achievable for a novice using a linear based program such as Starting Strength.

*Example:*

100kg X 30% drop = 70kg

2.5kg increase per workout *12 workouts 6 weeks to hit 100kg*

But wait nothing ever goes right first time round...

You get stuck at 90kg (took 8 workouts 4 weeks) and have to do a restart you drop 10% (81kg, 8 workouts 4wks to get back up) and carry on 2.5kg fail again at 95kg and have to do another restart (85.5kg, 4 workouts 2 weeks i just rounded) when you get back on target you continue one more week and you achieve 100kg that you never thought you could lift in 11 weeks which is approximatly 4 monthish which is HALF the time than if you did the wendler program.

Btw i know wendler likes to use the repetition progression over simple weight progression but its still a slow slog in comparison to SS or any simple linear non ramping program.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bish83 said:


> Wendlers 5/3/1 is an advanced program this doesnt mean doing it now will double your results though.
> 
> Il give you an example:
> 
> ...


thanks for this mate, very good analysis of the two. I will try stronglifts at some point but as I said I feel better doing the 5/3/1 for now


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Your ego got the better of you mate. You wont feel like youve just done a killer workout when you start out, the idea is to build up slowly. You add 7.5kg a week on squat which doesnt be long monuting up.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

lambert said:


> Your ego got the better of you mate. You wont feel like youve just done a killer workout when you start out, the idea is to build up slowly. You add 7.5kg a week on squat which doesnt be long monuting up.


I must admit that after coming from a routine like the one I've been doing (joe defranco's) I felt a bit bored even though I know all the points in the program and I've read the report too, and again Im not saying it won't work but it's just not for me atm. maybe I'll start it when I come off cycle in july


----------

